# Is It Smart To Downgrade In My Case?



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon tank with just a skimmer and a power head(circulating the salt mix) and I am wondering if it would be smart to downgrade the tank since I don't have the $800 I need to start it(light and rock i have everything else I would possibly need. I was thinking to like a 20-30 gallon tank so the lighting i need would be cheaper than $400....and the live rock to start it would be only $150 compared to $400 right now. 

Is it a smart idea to downgrade to a 20-30 gallon tank? 

Could I use the 55 gallon as a quarantine(probably half full with the sponge filter)?

How much would lighting cost for it?(I want Zoas, Hammers, mushrooms, maybe others when I see them)

Would I be able to have Jawfish, 2 clownfish, and a blenny or firefish?

And don't worry I have all the test kits I need, 80 pounds of sand, 60 pounds of dry rock(prob use 20 at most over the amount of time), Power head, Protein skimmer, a heater(I would keep it in the 55 gallon and use the tank as quarantine and then turn it into a fresh water), and a bunch of other stuff. 

Anything I missed please point out to me and I know the difficulty of this like water evaporation and I am ready for the work.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

this is really up to you .. keep in mind that you can build the 55 slowly and you dont have to do it all at once... get some rock (not all of it).. wait a bit.. get some more... etc... just take it easy and slow.. however if yo want instant results and can afford to do it all at once go for the down grade.. IMHO you will be happier with the 55 done at a slower rate.. it keeps the interest high and yo have the ability to change pans a little as you see it all come together....


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes I might be happier with the 55 gallon but I need $400 for the lights alone and I don't get alot since I do not have a job(Highschool) If I can just get like a link to a light system able to handle the corals maybe some extra watts(260ish is the $400 one) for less maybe. From all my reading I didn't know I could add more every once in awhile(before adding fish I take it) but it would be like $100 for 1 pounds and that takes me like 3 weeks to get(more acually 30 a week maybe more). So if that would work but I am leaning towards the smaller tank but if that works then I'll think about it.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

If you're in High School, can your Dad or someone else you trust help you DIY some lighting??

My Hubby and I are slowly, slowly getting the live rock in our 65g.

We are going to DIY our lighting using some parts from Lowe's.... shouldn't even cost $50-60! We have 1 - 32" T8 light right now, and going to build our own 2-bulb T5 fixture. The biggest cost will be the bulbs themselves! Then you can get LED's for moon lights from all kinds of places! If we eventually need to install a cooling fan, we can wire in one of those as well. Its really pretty easy for someone that knows how to do it!! (AND CHEAP!!!)

I know I am new to saltwater as well, but I have kept fish for years. Every tank I've had I always wished I had a bigger one instead! I don't think I could ever downgrade, LOL. Even if it takes me a year to get all the live rock in there, I think it will be worth the wait. I started it up pretty fast because I super-bargain-shopped for all the starting equipment.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I would have to look into how to make the light and the cost of the bulbs. that sounds good because i could start building really fast and my Father will know how to make it and wire it. Any links?

also how long can i wait in between putting in live rock?

thank you


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not sure how long you're "supposed" to wait in between putting in live rock, I've just been putting a rock or two in every payday. (every 2 wks) Its working fine!

I don't have any DIY lighting links on hand... look in the DIY section here, and Reef Central's DIY section. Google DIY reef lighting as well, it will come up with all kinds of stuff. (my hubby just knows how to do it without plans, he is EXTREMELY handy!)


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Also if you were curious about my tank, look at this thread.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/trukgirls-65g-build-42819/page5/


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

thank you I will check it out this has helped me alot and I will keep the 55 gallon going.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah if I even thought about paying $400 for lighting I think I would just FAINT!

I think you will be much happier keeping the 55g.


----------



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

You don't need $400 dollars for lights. Check out aquatraders.com they have some good stuff. You could get a MH fixture for about $200 that would fit the tank and let you grow any type of coral. The only thing you would be paying more for on the $400 dollar light is a name. 
Also 60 lbs of dry rock would be fine for the 55. Aquascapes look a lot better when you don't have a solid rock wall. That's the ugliest thing ever. If yu keep the aquascape open and let the coral fill in the spaces it would look great and your fish will have a lot more swimming space .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

ok so I'll check out the website and if there isn't a good lighting system if I make DIY what is the minimum Watts for the things in the live rock so I can start out with just a few and put more in when I'm ready for corals and fish... but $200 MH sounds awesome! and ya I would cure the live rock in the tank then when it is done and ready for aquascaping I would add dry rock in to make it good.

also would the dry rock turn to live rock faster in small doses of like 10-15lb doses over periods of like 2 months?

EDIT:
Electric bill to my Mom a 500W system is out(maybe) so 250 would support stuff right?

Also actinic lights are for daylight use right?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

also I was wondering if these would be good(and yes I know they are out of stock right now) http://shop.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-48in-4x54W-T5-HO-Light-Fixture-Pro-Series-p/52211.htm


----------



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

Yah that light would be fine. With a T5 fixture you can really get the color you want cause of the limitless bulb combos. But i'm a sucker for a 20K MH bulb. I love the shimmer and with I had enough money for it on my tank. 
I would just add the base rock to your tank all at once and let it cycle. Just get a pice of live rock to seed the rock and sand. A scoop of live sand from an established tank would be nice also cause it has all of the critters in it. 
Actinic lighting is for daylight use but sometime people have just the actinics come on for a couple of hours before the main lights and stay on a couple of hours after the main lights go off. For cycling the tank you can use any bulb you want. You probably have a strip light hanging around or something. You can aquascape the rock while it is cycling too. If you add base rock or more dry rock after your tank is done cycling it will start another cycle so don't do that. Good luck!


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

ok thank you so much for your help just a few weeks I'll have the lights and a few weeks after that the rock and sand... Now I am going to go over my CUC stocking list and fish stocking list over and over till i find the ones i want...(have a plan already but looking at prices now and hopes are up)


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

you can get metal halide pendant retrofit kits and just build a housing, if you get 2 150 that will be way more than enough and they cost around $100 each total. 

Also check out your local craigslist


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

pretzelsz said:


> Yes I might be happier with the 55 gallon but I need $400 for the lights alone and I don't get alot since I do not have a job(Highschool) If I can just get like a link to a light system able to handle the corals maybe some extra watts(260ish is the $400 one) for less maybe. From all my reading I didn't know I could add more every once in awhile(before adding fish I take it) but it would be like $100 for 1 pounds and that takes me like 3 weeks to get(more acually 30 a week maybe more). So if that would work but I am leaning towards the smaller tank but if that works then I'll think about it.


I'm not sure where you're pricing your lights at but I bought a four foot light set up for salt water for $130, it has two HO T5 bulbs and is sufficient for most tanks. You can shortcut on additional LED lighting by purchasing the flexible stick on LED light strips for vehicles at autozone. They are easy to wire and provide a variety of lighting. If you check craigs list and keep on you you will most likely be able to catch people offloading thier equipment and live rock for a fraction of what you would pay at a store. Additionally, I've seen websites devoted to teaching people how to make regular rocks "live"rock, through a series of grafting. If you have a decent LFS that purchases back fish, you might make up a card and ask that they call you if anyone comes in looking to offload thier set up. Let them know what you are looking for.

It wont all be new, but You could probably cut about a third of the costs by taking your time and scouting out tank quitters.


----------

